# II Resorts to consider for the Anaheim, CA area (Disneyland)



## winger (Jan 19, 2010)

For 2011, we are planning an Easter break/week trip and a week-after July 4th week trip to Disneyland.  Besides Marriott's Newport Coast Villas, what other higher end (quality) Interval International resorts should we consider?

We prefer not to drive more than 30 mins from the resort to Disneyland's parking lot.

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2010)

There are very few TS in the area and besides NCV, DVC Grand California Villas (rated 10) is the only other "high quality resort," although the new Worldmark Anaheim (rated 8.0) would probably fall into that category because it's new.

The other 2 Anaheim TS's are the Dolphin's Cover (rated 7.19) and Peacock Suites (rated 6.83) which are both mid-level resorts.  I stayed at Dolphin's cove last summer and it is a comfortable renovated apartment complex - as is Peacock Suites.  Neither one is a purpose-built resort, but both are very clse to Disneyland.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> There are very few TS in the area and besides NCV, DVC Grand California Villas (rated 10) is the only other "high quality resort," although the new Worldmark Anaheim (rated 8.0) would probably fall into that category because it's new.
> 
> The other 2 Anaheim TS's are the Dolphin's Cover (rated 7.19) and Peacock Suites (rated 6.83) which are both mid-level resorts.  I stayed at Dolphin's cove last summer and it is a comfortable renovated apartment complex - as is Peacock Suites.  Neither one is a purpose-built resort, but both are very clse to Disneyland.


The only two II resorts within 30 minutes of Disneyland (DL) are NCV & Dolphin's Cove. The others mentioned by Denise are RCI only. 

There are several TSs is San Clemente which is about 30 minutes to the door of DL.  We own at Riviera  Shores and find it very doable for visiting DL & Knotts Berry Farm (KBF).  Since your going to have several people in the car, you can use the car pool lanes and traffic isn't nearly the problem it is for single drivers. 

You may be able to get a NCV in April but it is very, very difficult to get one in July.
Good Luck


----------



## winger (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys.  I will have to check into whether that new Worldmark Anaheim is II or not.  It looks nice, especially considering we have NOT been impressed by _any_ Worldmark we have seen/read about so far !


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 19, 2010)

All the WM resorts which have opened in the past three years are RCI only.  Only WM resorts which are older are dual affiliated.


----------

